

Show HN: Monitor your tethered mobile data signal, usage & connection time - toonbit
https://itunes.apple.com/app/tether-strength/id685197013

======
toonbit
Tether Strength for Mac: [https://itunes.apple.com/app/tether-
strength/id685197013](https://itunes.apple.com/app/tether-
strength/id685197013)

We created this app as we often tether our mobile connection, but there is no
easy way to measure the impact of your current session, It’s especially
important when you’ve got limited data usage from your carrier.

Tether Strength is an app that pops up in your system's menu bar when you are
tethering your smartphone to your Mac. This handy app will tell you the
strength of your iPhone’s or iPad’s connection to the cellular network, how
long you have been tethering and how much you have downloaded.

If you want to read about the design process and some problems we encountered
check out this blog post:
[http://danielwhyte.com/app/design/2013/10/19/designing-
tethe...](http://danielwhyte.com/app/design/2013/10/19/designing-tether-
strength.html)

Here’s some promo codes (please comment if you take one):

WT646EX4LXNF

9MWWFWYTAT96

X6EYRP3TJTHA

KTN44AKFWKL4

R4P3E47F49A7

H7E3H9AXPNXH

We'd love to hear what you think and how we can improve the app :)

~~~
kevn
Always wanted this! I redeemed KTN44AKFWKL4.

UPDATE: Working great, thank you very much!

